# 37.7C temp?



## Shabutie

Evening,

So Amara has been sick once tonight and has a very hot back and forhead. Finally found my thermometer and it read (just now) 37.7C. Is this anything to worry about?

I have opened her window a little in her room, turned the heating off in there and took off her PJ top (she now has a vest and PJ bottoms on). She is currently playing in the front room :dohh:

She had some Calpol earlier on, about 1.5hrs ago.

:flower:


----------



## BabyJayne

That's a pretty normal temperature. 

Doctors don't consider anything under 39 degrees to be worrying, in general terms.


----------



## BethK

That's pretty normal.

LO is normally 36.6 - 37.5. If her temp goes above 38 then I give her calpol but when she's ill we get regular temps over 39, once up to 39.8! :(


----------



## New Mrs W

No not worrying. Especially as she seems happy enough. I hope you both managed a good night's sleep! Xxx


----------



## hattiehippo

I wouldn't worry about anything under 38 tbh. Tom regualrly spikes over 40 degrees when he's poorly which is great for panicing his nursery!


----------



## Carlyp1990

what the other ladies have said really hun, 37.7 is a pretty normal temp. if it gets to around 39 then thats usually when u ring the doctor or something. katies was 39 the other day ao i gave her some medicine and it was down quite alot within half an hour. xx


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks ladies.

We slept until 9am this morning, she went up about middnight. Didnt wake through the night and wasnt sick, and she felt much cooler. Although she does have her stinking cold and cough back, which I thought had gone last week!


----------



## lylasmummy

Lyla had a temp of 38.9 last night, she has hit 40 before :wacko: 37.7 is fine , hope she is feeling better today


----------



## New Mrs W

Just a thought, but looking at her age if she had her MMR within the last 3-4 weeks it could still be down to that. Frankie was ill on and off for about 2 months after his MMR, and whilst I don't blame it all on that I am pretty sure that's what triggered it all! xxx


----------

